# NOkia N8 Deaths: The Nokia N8 and Nokia C7 Dying around the Globe



## suyash_123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Users around the world reporting that their Nokia N8 has mysteriously died 


Nokia N8 is Facing a issue Of restarting after few days Of usage and trhen turn off and Will not at all starting

One thing appears to be true about all Nokia N8 deaths so far – i.e. the phone simply won't start up. It just turns into a lifeless brick. Occasional spontaneous rebooting is reported to precede that. *The majority of reports are coming from Asia, *not from Europe. It looks like any unit, regardless of when and where it was bought, could be affected, though.

See Post Below :

i'm from Malaysia also, and i also facing this kind of problem now! Firstly my n8 is keep restart and shutdown the phone for few days, then yesterday morning it shutdown again, but cannot turn it on..... i have try for many ways, but the result is same.... n8 still still in dead! so yesterday nite i sent it to nokia care center, they also dunnoe whats going on of my n8! then now the phone is left on there for checking and repair....

i hope that nokia can give us a good explaination after all of this!


2.Hi,I'm owner of N8 community in Thailand.
From user's post over ther, I found that about one-fifth or more has dead-phone problem. And unfortunate that ... in Thailand, Nokia has no policy to return, refund or even change the phone...
Nokia should clarify the problem as soon as possible. The price is not that cheap, many people here are disappointed :smileysad:
Moderator note: external link removed as the web site is not in English. Please note that external links are subject to the same moderation rules as posts in the forum, and so must comply with our language rules.


*More:*
Mobile-review.com Defective Flagships. The Nokia N8 and Nokia C7 Dying around the Globe
Nokia N8 units are failing all over the world
Nokia Support Discussions - Nokia N8-00 keeps turning off. - Nokia Support Discussions
Nokia Support Discussions - My Nokia N8 is dead,can't turn on and can't chargi... - Nokia Support Discussions


I think issue is :
Nokia  attempts to lower productions costs as well as their pushing new models to the market are made at the expense of decreasing testing periods.


NOKIA what are u doing man?
I dont want nokia n8 to be Nokia n97.
i postpone buy nOkia N8 purchase till feb and MArch till u fix the phone and Is in market

MORE:

Roadmap for customers or what happens next

If your phone (Nokia N8/C7) started rebooting you are not lucky and the handset has defects. With time EEPROM will be full of false info and the phone will stop switching on. Within 2 weeks from the purchase you can return the handset to the seller and get a refund. Alternatively, you can go to the service centre, but at the moment it has no point (new boards are unavailable and new phones are not offered for exchange). "Repair" will not help in the long run and you will have to replace the handset.

When the situation will change? According to the top manager the necessary manufacturing changes have been effected, but improved phones will go on sale by the end of January or the beginning of February. They will be manufactured at the end of November or in December of 2010. Whether Nokia managed to solve the issue remains to be seen, but as of December 2010 Nokia will start producing handsets free of defects. Delivery takes time, so do not expect to see them in shops until February.

To those who like the model and cannot find a better replacement I recommend to back up all data, and wait when the phone is replaced or "repaired". The level of defects for the first two months of sales is abnormally high, so almost all phones are at risk. According to feedback that we have these are different handsets, which have nothing in common but the fact they are Nokia N8 or C7. These are the signs of mass defects, which is clear from discussions in various media.

Customers planning to buy Nokia N8 or Nokia C7 should wait until February or March of 2011 or take risks. If you are lucky or ready to wait until your phone is replaced or repaired go ahead.

We will have an open eye for the story around defects in Nokia N8 and keep you informed. If you have anything to add go to our forum.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 22, 2010)

thats a very sad story of such a nice phone....


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2010)

maybe Nokia will offer some kind of major software update as well as firmware update. well these lines comes to mind:



> its amazing technology, what will you do with it



& the answer may well be, dump the phone after using it for a week or 2.


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 22, 2010)

maybe it is too soon to say such a thing.there are many N8 users in our forum. Lets have their views on it. We all know Nokia has been doing things haphazardly last couple of years launching handsets in a hurry and then getting such reports...but these could be just rumors too.


----------



## suyash_123 (Nov 22, 2010)

HEY It has Been Tradition For Nokia Now. 1stly 5800 then n97 and Now N8.
All New Things suffer From Manufacturing Defects to software issues at time of relaese.

where as Other brands Like samsung's GALAXy s then HTC desire ETC etc are not having Issues Like those on Relase Of the New Phones.....

Being a Nokia Fan i m much disappointed , not by specs of Phone , But By silly Things Like Software bugs, hardware issues , Performance issue....

I think The Major issue of Nokia Is sticking to old symabin technology.....
Even after so Much RnD on Symabin , there are many things lagging in OS.

If Nokia uses andriod as OS In there Phone what will happen, is it like insult to symbian? or has Rivalry with Google's android ? or Just not want to FAVOUR them?

i doono



Imagine if Nokia Uses androi, it Will Be a MAjor Hit as it will be

Nokia: Durability and Hardware Monster
Andoid: Customizable and User friendly  

Both Nokia + Android Will Rule World Phone industry!!!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 22, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> maybe it is too soon to say such a thing.there are many N8 users in our forum. Lets have their views on it. We all know Nokia has been doing things haphazardly last couple of years launching handsets in a hurry and then getting such reports...but these could be just rumors too.



yes. I am yet to hear issues regarding N8 that my friend uses. Who knows, this could be like iphone 4's signal reception issue. Few isolated incidents blown out of proportion by the media. 

so, it's better not to spread FUD till an official statement is made by Nokia.



suyash_123 said:


> If Nokia uses andriod as OS In there Phone what will happen, is it like insult to symbian? or has Rivalry with Google's android ? or Just not want to FAVOUR them?
> 
> i doono
> 
> ...



The issue is with Ovi services which will be rendered stale if they move to Android. Nokia is competing with Google not just at the OS level but services too (maps, contacts, ads etc). that is one main reason why they can't move to Android and why they chose Intel instead as the partner. Not to forget that all their work on Qt will go down the drain if they pick Android.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 23, 2010)

No such problem with my Nokia N8 so far. Good thing I will be paying for it over a span of 5 months so if there is a problem, I can get it replaced without paying full price


----------



## suyash_123 (Nov 23, 2010)

gxsaurav said:


> No such problem with my Nokia N8 so far. Good thing I will be paying for it over a span of 5 months so if there is a problem, I can get it replaced without paying full price



Saurav : How Many days is past U buyed Your Nokia N8.
How is Ur expence with it.

is It Smooth or hanging a Lot??????

Coz My freind has nokia N8 . i used it. It Hangs a Lot and has to Restart a Lot.
One reason of  hanging Might Be Lots Of Songs In that Phone about 10 -12 gb and Lots Of apps Installed.

But I think, it should Not depend on The Data in memory as if Nokia given 16 gb Memory Inbuilt, We must use it and can be able to Use many apps in that , what u Think?

My friend Bought it  a week ago. i used it yest and i faced issue Like Not Going back while clicking Back Button. Apps not getting Closed by Task manager ( i open lots of apps may be 10 or 15 ) .Home screen was stuck and cannot Open Menu ( have to restart).

But he had got it 5 days Before and Not having any power issue till now..

What to do man to Buy or Not?????????????????

I Love this S*IT PIECE of Nokia (Nokia N8).. But I M blocked till Nokia Finds and Fixes the issue.

i am Saving (hiding) Money from 4-5 months and don't want this Precious Money in waste.....


what to do :'(    NOKIA Please Respond soon.....


----------



## desiibond (Nov 23, 2010)

suyash_123 said:


> Saurav : How Many days is past U buyed Your Nokia N8.
> How is Ur expence with it.
> 
> is It Smooth or hanging a Lot??????
> ...



One word: Wait. 

Given the doubt on this, whether it is true or not, just wait for Nokia to release a statement or firmware updates, which I hope will be done soon.


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 23, 2010)

I would say do not go for it as of now. If all these rumors come out to be true, you will feel cheated because 23K is a lot of money.
Just my 2 cents.

On the other hand I know a couple of people in my organization who are using N8 without any issues. From your friend's usage description I can say that those two guys have not installed many apps. One of them has just around 2 GB songs. In short they are average users. Maybe the issue has to do with lot of apps/memory usage etc.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 23, 2010)

suyash_123 said:


> Saurav : How Many days is past U buyed Your Nokia N8.
> How is Ur expence with it.
> 
> is It Smooth or hanging a Lot??????



I am using it since 1.5 months. It hanged on me once when I was watching a T.V show while using the bluetooth stereo adapter in the phone & a call came. I had to reboot the phone as it hanged.



> Coz My freind has nokia N8 . i used it. It Hangs a Lot and has to Restart a Lot.



As such, every mobile phone hangs. A simple reboot will do. It is not a big deal.



> One reason of  hanging Might Be Lots Of Songs In that Phone about 10 -12 gb and Lots Of apps Installed.



Nope, it can't hang due to this


Nokia has changed the batch of phones coming now so new batch of phones should not have this issue.


----------



## mobileman (Nov 23, 2010)

Folks, 
ho, so horrible, well, as a fan of nokia and a present user of N97 32Gb, i was in a wish to get the new N8. but one of my friend, told a major issu abt this N8. that was abt the problm of its Camera. so i have changed my mind from N8 to N900. now i have cnfermed to change to N97 to N900.

thanking you for kind informations.

best
mobileman


----------



## desiibond (Nov 24, 2010)

That's it. No more visiting mobile-review.com. 

_



			Most interesting part, that many Russian sites started their surveys, which clearly show that there is no such thing as a 100% failure of all Nokia N8’s. Actually not more that 3% of users faced the problems of returns and repairs and almost no one faced denial from Nokia to return or repair Nokia N8 with any issues. Today (24.11.2010), 3 top Russian mobile retailers had issued a statement, that they are facing very little percentage (not more than 2%) of N8’s which have any problems at all. I am a moderator on one of the biggest mobile forums in Russian Federation, and an owner of Nokia N8 myself – I also cannot confirm that there is any massive issue with N8. Actually not my N8, nor any of my friends have any technical problems.
		
Click to expand...

_
_



			So in September 2009 Russian department of Nokia has started a media project – it’s group in livejournal called nokia_ru. So the point is that there was a competition between several media (mobile-review.com also participated) and Murtazin had lost it. So in order to show Nokia, that they had selected the wrong partner he had launched his own livejournal group and initiated campaign against the partners of Nokia – nomobile.ru and it’s chief editor Nikolay Turubar. There was a lot of speculations coming from Murtazin about Turubar himself (including his family relations), his professional abilities and about his team. Of course it was also Russian department of Nokia, which was a victim of Murtazin’s vengeance.
		
Click to expand...

_
Source: *the-ultimate111.livejournal.com/34727.html

This makes lot of sense on why Eldar is after Nokia and trying to creating mess about everything.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2010)

^^ till Nokia respects its customers & warranty, theres should be no fear going for Nokia N8. yah, you'll loose the data saved in phone memory in that case.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 24, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ till Nokia respects its customers & warranty, theres should be no fear going for Nokia N8. yah, you'll loose the data saved in phone memory in that case.



even with data, I think most of it can be backed up using Ovi Suite once in  a day or once two 2 or three days.


----------



## dreatica (Nov 24, 2010)

desiibond said:


> even with data, I think most of it can be backed up using Ovi Suite once in  a day or once two 2 or three days.



EVP Niklas Savander discusses Nokia N8 quality

We have been getting excellent feedback from consumers on the capabilities of the Nokia N8, *but in the last couple of days, a very small number of users have reported that their Nokia N8 is not switching on as it should*. Product quality is a top priority for Nokia, so we’d like to take this chance to offer you some clarification on the topic. 

EVP Niklas Savander discusses Nokia N8 quality | Nokia Conversations - The official Nokia Blog

I think its true that some of the handsets do faced some issues.


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 25, 2010)

I bought a nokia N8 on saturday 13 november. And it was dead by sunday afternoon. At first the homescreen was stuck, then i restarted it couple of times after which it went totally dead. I took it to nokia care and they said i can have it replaced and get a new one. So, i returned the phone to the shop, and am still waiting for a new piece. I guess this would be my last nokia. Nokia has disappointed one more long time loyal customer.


----------



## suyash_123 (Nov 25, 2010)

some mixed response of nokia users.....

POST 1 : LOL Issue!!!!
Jssssch
Nov 22, 2010 12:23

I have had this problem with my N8. It has restarted a few times on it’s own and has gone completely dead twice. The first time I looked on the Nokia forum for a solution and one person had put their N8 in the freezer for 10 minutes. I had photos and videos of my 2 year old daughter that I hadn’t backed up to my PC and I didn’t want to lose them, so I thought I should give it a go, and to my surprise my N8 was working again! I quickly made a backup and It worked ok (a couple more self restarts) for about a week and now it has died again. I will do the freezer trick just so I can get a backup and arrange for it to be replaced under warranty.
However, I will be sticking with the N8. It is a fantastic phone, much better than the iPhone!!
I will still recommend this phone to anyone, my Wife has one too and she has had no problems at all.

POST 2: A Encouraging ISSUE...
Jason
Nov 22, 2010 22:10

The truth is nearly all new technology has some issues in the first batch, I have an N8 and it’s fine, but in the big scale of things a few faulty devices are to be expected, as there must be millions of N8s being manufactured. It’s like the whole “Toyota brake” issue last year, yeah there was a slight fault, but all the supposed accidents caused by this were later found to be due to driver error, the manufacturer fixed it and honestly I noticed nothing new in my car after, but in this day and age things tend to get blown out of proportion. Even the whole iPhone 4 “antenna gate”, was pretty much a non-issue, having tested one, I found the call quality much better than most HTC handsets (though not up to N8 standard) and I tried replicating that signal loss on the handset and literally one bar dropped after holding it a while in that weird position, but even this could have been normal network behaviour.

I’ve found the N8 to be rock solid, really well built, it even dropped out of my pocket the other day and came away without a scratch. And maybe I’m in a minority, but I think having the battery sealed into the device is actually a good thing, as there’s very little loose parts and in my view makes the N8 really sturdy and long lasting. Now I can’t wait for the N9 lol, hope Nokia continue this brilliant construction on future N-Series, as I usually change phones every few months when a new device comes out.

@Jsssh don’t do any home DIY on your N8, don’t open it, or do any of that weird freezer stuff, you”ll probably invalidate the warranty. Just send it to a Nokia Service Centre and they’ll repair or replace it.

source: Nokia N8 Start Issues: Official Nokia Response | NokNok.tv


----------



## desiibond (Nov 25, 2010)

dreatica said:


> EVP Niklas Savander discusses Nokia N8 quality
> 
> We have been getting excellent feedback from consumers on the capabilities of the Nokia N8, *but in the last couple of days, a very small number of users have reported that their Nokia N8 is not switching on as it should*. Product quality is a top priority for Nokia, so we’d like to take this chance to offer you some clarification on the topic.
> 
> ...



yes. it's not that there is no issue. The issue is not as fearing or widespread as Eldar has mentioned. And it looks as if the recent lot is having issue.



aniket.cain said:


> I bought a nokia N8 on saturday 13 november. And it was dead by sunday afternoon. At first the homescreen was stuck, then i restarted it couple of times after which it went totally dead. I took it to nokia care and they said i can have it replaced and get a new one. So, i returned the phone to the shop, and am still waiting for a new piece. I guess this would be my last nokia. Nokia has disappointed one more long time loyal customer.



ah. That's sad. Aren't you supposed to get replacement piece immediately if you return the phone in the store?


----------



## suyash_123 (Nov 25, 2010)

@desiibond : you are absolutely right 
Murtazin of Mobile review has stated this Boycott of Nokia from a small time Before.
In this site , prev he use to praise Nokia a Lot..... . I read the Nokia n95,86 etc revies of him and was very praising Nokia.

Now He is just boycotting Nokia because of his personal issue with nokia.
U must have heard Nokia Had file a case against him to get prototype of Nokia N8, which was in testing mode and has lots of Bugs and Literally Murtazin has boycott it ....

i thing Engadget, mobile-review etc site are Hyping This Nokia Boycott ( Nokia N8), a Lot and Praising Android phone.

U can see they praise any Mobile which has android in that. Simply any Mobile, even the company of the Mobile is not Known !!!!!!!!

u know when android was new it has to make 6 months + to get acknowledge by people. and then 1 year to be In good handsets like HTC ......

There are lots of ISSUE in Andoid to and they are Patching Up every day and making New versions Like Eclairs , froyo, gingerbread, honeycomb, ice cream etc. etc......

This Upgrading Of ANDROID OS , after every 6 month itself is proof that Android is Not stable Now and has issues.

Mostly People buy android phone (any phone which has Android in that)
1. APP store    Android app store is Full of Stupid and Duplicated apps.
2. It is Of gooogle!
3. It Has Good Proc speed.. (Man high proc means high consumption means less battery life!)
4. it is NEW Interface..
5. My friend bought this Phone and suggested me to Have it...
6. All are buying Android phone.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 25, 2010)

suyash_123 said:


> @desiibond : you are absolutely right
> Murtazin of Mobile review has stated this Boycott of Nokia from a small time Before.
> In this site , prev he use to praise Nokia a Lot..... . I read the Nokia n95,86 etc revies of him and was very praising Nokia.
> 
> ...



well said. Actually, engadget is heavily biased towards Apple.



suyash_123 said:


> There are lots of ISSUE in Andoid to and they are Patching Up every day and making New versions Like Eclairs , froyo, gingerbread, honeycomb, ice cream etc. etc......
> 
> This Upgrading Of ANDROID OS , after every 6 month itself is proof that Android is Not stable Now and has issues.



sorry. can't agree on this part. The six month release cycle is what makes Android a winner. Look at 1.6 that was being used at this time of 2009 and see Froyo. The evolution is really fast and this is keeping the manufacturers on their toes. Do you know that Symbian phones gets firmware updates in a specific timeframe than Android phones or iOS phones. Does this mean that symbian is unstable or ridden with issues? No. It means that the OS developer is making sure that the end-users get updates and bug fixes regularly.

Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora, SuSe everyone is on similar cycle. And this doesn't mean that they are unstable.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2010)

Be it any OS...the developer has release a new version if bugs r issued.....
even apple does dat update.....


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah!
The recent Nokia releases have been haunted by serious issues, and to add up to this, Nokia, doesn't even Officially acknowledge this! Actually Nokia's discussion forums are full of such angry comments from buyers and users of their recent devices. Be it the X Series or the C series. There is a serious problem with the Nokia C6-00 as well, as it used to hang a lot, and the only solution to this is unplugging and replugging the battery, and it's a worldwide phenomena. the discussion forum on nokia-asia.com alone has more than 1000 posts regarding the C6-00 hanging issue. It's been more than two months since the C6's release, but there has not been a single official statement from nokia accepting any issues with the C6. So, waiting for any official acceptance from Nokia is worthless. And regarding the fix, it is sure that Nokia would have been working around on it for quite some time now.


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 29, 2010)

Finally I got my N8 replacement after exactly 2 weeks. This one is working absolutely fine. And one more thing. The first phone that I got showed a new version of firmware available when I check the software updates. But this one doesn't. Seems it is a newer piece with factory updated firmware.


----------



## suyash_123 (Dec 14, 2010)

HEY guys 
do U know That there are many forums on net they just copy the content from this think digit forum and discuss about matter 
for example This Thread.

Thought i started this thread here , i read and copy the content from Other site and arrange in readable manner.
other forum user just copy contents and Use to discus
LOLZ

check this:

 The Nokia N8 and Nokia C7 Dying around the Globe !!

see The Way they copy contents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 14, 2010)

My friend bought the phone, after using it for 3 days he sold because it lagged very very badly. He tried to do all factory reset and all the troubleshooting but none helped and it went off. 

My brother said that he is getting N8 hardly a week used for only 15-16K in mumbai and wanted to know if I was instrested told him not to go for it as it has many problems.


----------



## vnayrp (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Subhash....
I read ur post regarding the Nokia N8 thing that ppl have been saying....
I like your thought and also appreciate your effort writing towards the good side of Nokia cell phones.
But i have also also been a Nokia Fan since a long time now.... i had made up my mind that i will wait for N8 and was desperately waiting for it.
but my patience level is sooo bad.... i cud not hold on.... so kept my research about the difference between Nokia OVI and Android Market.....
i have not yet come to a conclusion.... guess why?
Bcoz the problems are not the cell phones at all....
all are nice and all are good in their own styles and structures and builds.
the only thing is a personal choice for what u prefer 1 product above the oder.
one needs a good size screen bcoz they are fond of their large LCD TV and Monitor's at homes like me.... and some prefer good cam quality (which ppl still are confused about), some are interested in good sound quality (while many dont know what is best - as all have different acceptance levels) and then comes the price package.....
so i shud say that finally i went for an ANDROID..... i have been using an E71.... which is one of the best build and also a very stable Symbian phone with good screen, not bad 3.2 MP cam, sound which is pretty nice after using a Jabra BT3030 Head Set and also the metal body which keeps it safe......
I believe that no one is here to criticize one another's products, but just trying to tell us, what they have owned in what price and so on and so forth....
for all.....
we all need to know some basics of technology....
viz. 1. how much does camera "mega pixels" matter
2. screen size and resolution difference
3. processor speed, RAM, ROM necessary to run a particular OS
so on and so forth....
guys....
u may write to me if you wish to get peaceful and worth talking about topics and no waste....
Regards
V P


----------



## allenmobis (Dec 15, 2010)

I personally think Camera, Screen Size does not matter so much..


----------



## desiibond (Dec 15, 2010)

allenmobis said:


> I personally think Camera, Screen Size does not matter so much..



screen size does matter a lot. a 3.5" display is just perfect for internet browsing, movie playback etc. Even 3.2" will make one feel asking for just a bit more real estate. And 4" will be a bit big for many.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2010)

desiibond said:


> screen size does matter a lot. a 3.5" display is just perfect for internet browsing, movie playback etc. Even 3.2" will make one feel asking for just a bit more real estate. And 4" will be a bit big for many.



screen size depends on what was the screen size of the last mobile you were using. if you hand over someone a 4.3" Moto Droid X who was using a 2.4" Samsung Champ. it'll be literally unusable. even 4" may turn out to be hard to get used to soon.


----------



## suyash_123 (Dec 16, 2010)

allenmobis said:


> I personally think Camera, Screen Size does not matter so much..



Screen size matter as
1. keyboard : Keys on Keypad of touch screen must be spacious.
2. Internet : Browsing req good scenn size and *Screen resolution* (Very Imp) 
3. Videos: 
4. games.

But I think that 3.5 to 4 inch is max for a Mobile Coz if it greater than 4'' then that is not A Mobile (require a Big Pocket , 2 hand operations, handling issues -screen is delicate)

phone above 4'' is just equivalent to Tab.

this is main reason i hate Droid and HTC phones coz they are Just increasing the Size Of there newer mobile. and The meaning of Mobile's Mobility is Reducing

i Like All phone having screen 3.5 to 4inch.

what u say guys?


----------



## yogi7272 (Dec 16, 2010)

My N8 is two months old and its still working. Someone pls go and tell eldar about it 

About screen size- minimum 3.5"  to max 4.3" ..


----------

